# The Best Solution To Detangle A Matted Dog



## catgroomer (Sep 11, 2008)

No need to worry, there is a solution to your matted pet . No more cutting or shaving!! Purchase the Matted Pet Hair Detangler at 

www.dogcatde-matt.com

There are several factors which can cause matting, but the most common cause is lack of grooming. If your pet has long flowing hair, she/he may develop matted hair at some point. Some dogs have 2 coats of fur which shed and need to be brushed out.

If you haven’t brushed your dog for long periods of time-your pet will suffer the consequences. Pets are dependent on us to groom them regularly; or to take them to a groomer regularly.

Fleas can also cause matting. They can create a tangled mess in your pet. Please check and treat your pet for fleas regularly.


----------

